# Olight Baldr Pro



## etc (Jun 13, 2020)

Is Olight Baldr Pro the best pistol light or is there a better alternative?

it's a LED/laser combo.

something 123-based and mountable on a rail.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 13, 2020)

What’s your budget, lots of better alternatives out there.


----------



## etc (Jun 13, 2020)

Let's say $400.

I am not sure I care about the light as much as I do about the laser. I have a light I can always hand-hold and not sure I need another one, however a laser is a rail-mounted accessory.
the more powerful the better, and 2x123 is even better.


----------



## 1313 (Jun 13, 2020)

Probably would go with the surefire x300 newer 1000 lumen model. Just for track record of reliability. Plus any major holster maker would have a mold for it.


----------



## etc (Jun 13, 2020)

Does Surefire X300 have a laser-built in?

I am specifically looking for a light/laser combo or maybe just a laser.


----------



## lightfooted (Jun 15, 2020)

etc said:


> Does Surefire X300 have a laser-built in?
> 
> I am specifically looking for a light/laser combo or maybe just a laser.



The XC1-B and XC2 are Surefire's Light/Laser combo...but they are likely to be at the high end of your price range. They aren't the only ones but the other models seem geared more toward combat operations with infrared options.

I would recommend giving Olight a try. I have a Valkyrie PL-PRO and I feel it is well made enough to trust my life to it. Once upon a time I might have been one of those who would only recommend Surefire for any light related to firearms use...not so much anymore. I do believe they are the best in the business for those roles...just not the only options anymore. SF came about in a time when any true competition was non-existent. They dug in and held their position for years without ever having to really innovate or really compete in the market. Things are different now and they do have competition. Anyway, sorry about that...one of the things I like about my Valkyrie is the magnetic charging cable.


----------



## kolchak (Nov 27, 2020)

lightfooted said:


> of the things I like about my Valkyrie is the magnetic charging cable.



My problem with getting an Olight is actually exactly this. When the light dies, I want to be able to swap in new batteries and have the light back up immediately rather than waiting for it to recharge.


----------

